# Site Funding History - Sept 2008



## Dragoneer (Sep 8, 2008)

It's yet another riveting installment of _"Where'd my Donation Money Go!"_. In this edition, I have gone back and re-verified every single Amazon Honors donation (even including the transaction ID). I am working on doing the same for Paypal, but it's a long process to re-verify years worth of data. But that'll be added to the next edition (come December).

Now, let met state that while FA currently has a reserve of money, that's no reason to stop donating. Fur Affinity is, as you can see, a very expensive site to run and user donations have helped carry the site long and far. The more donation money we have the better we can plan ahead and move the site forward (and yes, restore search). 

This is posted as a transparent record of all donation/funding activity on the site and is meant to serve as an open record of all Ferrox Art LLC history. Some of the donation data has changed since last time (in the early months) after getting additional donation history from Alkora. Apparently, much to my original knowledge, there was no official donation archives until I took over financing for the site. In addition, some of the July finances changed slightly after I discovered I did not, in fact, add in the in shipping costs in my original post here.

 *Sept 9, 2008 Edit:
*Fixed two small issues I had two 2006 dates showing up as 2007. I also realized I forgot to add two charges I made last year for domain name renewal on the site. I kept the original attachment in the e-mail and added in the fixed budget log (marked 09Sept08).

*The Exciting TL;DR Version*
Donations Received: $51,858.30
Total Fees Paid: $1,466.84
Total Donations After Fees $50,391.46
Cash Spent: $47,061.71
Cash In Reserve: $3,329.75

*Donation Factorama*
July Outage, Day 1: $495.65 in donations
July Outage, Day 2: $5024.14 in donations
July Outage, Day 3: $5234.71 in donations
July Outage, Day 4: $3051.71 in donations
July Outage, Day 5: $739.83 in donations
July Outage, Day 6: $447.04 in donations
July Outage, Day 7: $91.47

*Cerisewolf's Donations Alone
*$8,300


----------



## kementh (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank-you for Putting up this info Dragoneer 

It does a great deal to boost confidence in a community cause when accounting is transparent. While it doesn't render embezzlement and abuse of funding impossible, it adds greatly to User confidence.


----------



## RojAdrik (Sep 9, 2008)

So, $50k later.

No search feature.

No tagging.  

Site goes down on an almost bi-weekly basis.  




Why do we donate again?  Seriously?

(in b4 fanboys murder me in my sleep)

*edit*  Not to mention that there isn't some sort of real-time feature to see the money going in and out of the account instead of going by what you claim is used.  Having a system like that would give you a huge credibility boost to your critics.


----------



## yak (Sep 9, 2008)

RojAdrik said:


> So, $50k later.
> 
> No search feature.
> 
> ...



The donations are used to offset/cover monthly operating costs. They do not go towards website development.
Development itself is unaffected in ways other then that more stable hardware means less time spent babysitting it.


----------



## RojAdrik (Sep 10, 2008)

yak said:


> The donations are used to offset/cover monthly operating costs. They do not go towards website development.
> Development itself is unaffected in ways other then that more stable hardware means less time spent babysitting it.



So that means that you are working on the aforementioned issues?  Or are you still babysitting the system that you say should keep you from babysitting after the users fronted the bill for a $15,000 server to keep you from having to babysit the server all the time?


----------

